# What's with all the glitter??!



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

I was thinking the same things yesterday at Target. They have glittery pumpkins, skeletons, and wreaths. They also have glitter candlebras at Lowes. It might be alright if they were like black and orange, but the pink, blue, and emerald greens not so much.


----------



## tuck (Aug 25, 2008)

I blame the Twilight series....don't they glitter???


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I love the glittery decorations. They don't fit my outdoor haunt, but I could certainly see decorating with them. Home Goods has rather large (3 feet, maybe) inexpensive glittered skeletons in pink, green, and gold that I want. 

Then again, I love glitter in winter decorations and was raised in a family addicted to rhinestones and sequins. I've been conditioned to like all things sparkly.


----------



## HalloweenDan (Sep 6, 2007)

Ive seen this trend year after year......the props keep getting less and less scary and more and more cutesy. Give me blood and guts over glitter anyday.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I love the glitter!!! I have to agree though, I saw the candelabras at Lowes...and I don't like the pastel colors...not very Halloween.


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

Christmas can sparkle, not Halloween. 

tuck, ur twilight comment is hilarious!


----------



## Faery_Tales (Sep 12, 2010)

a little sparkle isn't too bad if you're having say, a dinner party, or pairing it with the correct lighting. Something that is black and glittery would look pretty cool washed in blue lighting. But just a little sparkle; two, maybe three items here and there.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I got some candelabras at lowes they are black glitter.I wouldn't use them as my haunt decor but will for either the party or in my home.You have to remember that alot of what is sold in stores is geared toward cutesy style for regular decoraters.We are different than them so that is why we buy items and do them to fit our haunts.We are not their target audience as most of us build our own props.Last yr walmart had the glitter skellys on clearance wish I had got them.I am sure i could have corpsed them lol.


----------



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

"Nothing says killer like glitter"


----------



## Monroe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

I can't stand glitterfied things...it gets everywhere! And I often find myself walking around the store displays complaining to my husband about the glitter. I understand a few things here or there but almost EVERYTHING is glittered now. Ugh!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Glitter is awesome!* I bought a pair of lime green glitter skeleton hands and with a matching skull at Home Goods....._*Love it! *_ I plan on creating a centerpiece with it.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

Not only is it not scary, but the shelves at Target are covered in glitter where its all falling off of the decorations.


----------



## Qweniden (Sep 13, 2007)

I was thinking about this myself. Not a fan.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

I had the same thought when seeing a lot of the new Target stuff...they are going for some kind of like, fancy party look I guess with all the glitter skeleton crap *shrug* Not exactly my favorite either.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I think it's a cheap way to make last year's (and the year before that and the year before that) merchandise look new & different, so they don't have to invest in new sculptures and molds. I can almost see doing an entire display with shiny, glittery stuff, but just an item here or there in an otherwise non-glittery display would probably look odd. I say probably because I haven't tried it myself.

I will, however, admit I like the lightly glittered black roses at Michael's. Waitaminute, could they be the gateway to the slippery slope of glitter everywhere?


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Well I don't think everything has to be horrifying. I really like the setup that Halloweenie1 posted. I think that would look great for indoor dinner party deco. Wouldn't want all the glittery stuff in the yard display though.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

i am not a fan of the glitter! not at all. well not for me at least.


----------



## Antimars (Jan 6, 2010)

I thought it was solely a last year type of deal...was I ever wrong!

In some cases it doesn't look too awful, but personally I am still not a fan. Glitter =/= Halloween...not when plastered over EVERYTHING


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

I would like it better if it didn't get on everything!!!


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

I love glitter, just not for halloween.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Ummmm Im not understanding the question??? GLITTER IS FABULOUS!*


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

In a way the glittery/cute crap is good because it's reaching out to more people. You'll find that more and more people are starting to celebrate Halloween and that halloween sales are skyrocketing wich is good because it's becoming an even bigger holiday wich means more stuff should be produced. (it's turning into Christmas in away)


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Scarebear said:


> It seems like all the Halloween decor I've seen this year is glittery, ugh! It used to be just some Martha Stewart stuff at Michael;s, but now it seems everyone, even Party City has gotten into the act. I suppose it has it's place, but I prefer more scary type decor, and it's really hard to be scary and glittery at the same time, lol!


It's called women! They like glittery things.


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

HalloweenDan said:


> Ive seen this trend year after year......the props keep getting less and less scary and more and more cutesy. Give me blood and guts over glitter anyday.



Normally I don't like this trend either, but this year being faced with a Halloween that falls on a Sunday, I have a funny feeling most of our TOT's will be going around in the daytime because the following day, those same TOT's will have to go back to school.

Thus faced with a predominatly daytime haunt, this year I am actually welcoming the non-scary and family friendly decorations. Granted, I am not for the glittery contraptions you are noticing pop up everywhere, but I am going more after a pumpkin themed event for this year.

Just today I went to Target and DID notice all the new glittery items they have out. My kids tended to like them. Whereas in the next aisle, they had more scary stuff that I would normally use for a haunt. I picked up a rather large pipe cleaner legged spider with a very bushy body and my kids ran off screaming. Thus I knew the spider was out of the question for this year. If my kids are scared of it, so will the neighbor's kids.

So while this year will be a non-scary event. I am hoping that Halloween falls much better next year so that I can go back an evening haunt...which of course will be scary. I normaly do not rely on blood and gore though. I prefer more the illusions and the 'what is hiding in the dark' approach. 

All, in all, this year, I don't mind too much seeing the glittery stuff around...I know I will not use it. But it might bother me in the long run when I DO want to buy scary stuff and more and more store shelf space is being cluttered by the glittery stuff.

Still I doubt those glittery pumpkins will ever replace the traditional orange stemmed Jack-O-Lanterns and other Halloween favorites. You will always have your Dracula's, Frankenstiens, Skeletons, and yes, bushy bodied-pipe cleaner legged spiders.

Geo


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

I've talked about this before - it is a current trend, and an indication Halloween is being taken seriously by designers, marketers and researchers.

Here is another example - wanna know the colors for Christmas this year? Lime green, apple red and a lot more blue (blue for winter skies, snow in shadow, ice, etc, a compliment to silver/white).
We know because the International Christmas show in Luxemborg last February declared that the trend this year.
Snowmen are now as popular as Santas, Reindeer are getting popular again, and birch bark is getting as big as pine cones in floral arrangements.

The basic colors and spooky textures for Halloween will remain the same, but they will vary in certain markets from year to year.
And at the risk of sounding bigoted, the reason is women - the simple fact is that the majority of people who buy decor for entertaining and/or seasonal design are women, specifically women ages 30-65. If they have children, they become even more likely a consumer.
Therefore, marketers pay very close attention to what they buy.

So, the black and orange color scheme of Halloween one year will be melon orange and charcoal.
A few years later, more of a copper with dark purple.
Surely you guys have noticed more sickly greens and turquoise in your Halloween decor as well?

It happens at Christmas, too, and it is very serious business.
You notice how classic Christmas decor is dark green and rich reds, but one year the green is grassy and the reds are all burgundies?
Or another Christmas Wine and gold seem to be the colors?

Same thing happening here.
Halloween is growing up.

So you are still be able to find some stuff you like, but the holiday will split into classic and current. Your Christmas tree at home is probably covered with sentiment and nostalgia, ornaments that have meaning. Some are rich with jewel tones, some are pastel and some even fluorescent in color. Every ornament has a story - but the trees in the offices and shops and the homes that have more than one tree will have a current tree in this seasons colors and themes.

Darker glitters for Halloween have been a round for about 5-7 years depending on where you live, and they will hang around for maybe another year or two. Then the next trend will hit - hammered metal, spirals, webs, leaves, whatever.
Glitter may have more steam and keep going for another decade, but it is doubtful.

You can complain that the color pallettes and motifs of Halloween are being determined for you buy some secretive cabal at Pantone or Trendcurve, but all these have a birth place - consumer demand.
It starts at Fashion shows and runways, and once those colors and looks enter the marketplace, what we buy determines what survives and is used elsewhere.
The old saying is "If it is on the runway this year, it is used for upholstery and interior decor five years later."

So in a way, we decide what the trends are - with our wallets.

Halloween is trickier, because it is only slightly influenced by mainstream design, pastels/no pastels, warmer colors or cooler colors, etc.
But if Glitter has been selling (and it has!) it still has a few more years.


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

I agree it doesn't go with the outside stuff...but a little inside is good with the silver and black ...gotta use it sparingly though or it looks trashy instead of classy. Martha had her influence on this style trend for sure...and definitely no pastels...


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

The only thing I can stand in Glitter are Black Glitter Skulls. They remind me of Cino de Mayo (Mexican Halloween) Skulls. Doesn't hurt to be a little multi-cultural  I wouldn't mind getting the 3ft Glitter Skeleton at Winners/Home Sense IF it were in Black Glitter, and even thats pushing it


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Ummmm Im not understanding the question??? GLITTER IS FABULOUS!*


I was waiting for you to say something


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

After complaining about glittered decor in another post a few days ago, I got to thinking about trends, and how the kooky looking decor of the 60's blowmolds are so sought after now. They're not scary, but people want them anyway. If they were new instead of old, I'd pass them up. Knowing that they're vintage, they interest me. Why? I have no idea...but I'm thinking of buying a black glitter skull and just boxing it up till it's vintage.  Maybe by then I'll have figured out the reason that vintage is so "cool".



thehorrorfinatic said:


> The only thing I can stand in Glitter are Black Glitter Skulls. They remind me of Cino de Mayo (Mexican Halloween) Skulls. Doesn't hurt to be a little multi-cultural  I wouldn't mind getting the 3ft Glitter Skeleton at Winners/Home Sense IF it were in Black Glitter, and even thats pushing it


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

thehorrorfinatic said:


> I was waiting for you to say something


*LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Of course I had to chime in *


----------



## justd (Aug 16, 2010)

i love a little bit of glitter! i think some of the decor is overly done though!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

I try to do the different areas of the house with different themes (partially because I dont want to get rid of anything and I like it all) so I have the really creepy stuff in the main part of the house where people will see it, a little tamer but larger outside, Pumpkins and kitties in the elfs room, skeletons in the hobbits room, a dungeon theme in the bedroom, and of course mrs lovettes meat pies type thing in the kitchen...That said, I find a couple of strategically placed shelves with glittered items really makes the changing portrait wall in the hall get a second look where it would otherwise be passed by without even noticing the "family pictures" change when you walk past them.


----------



## HallowYves (Jul 11, 2009)

Listen the last I heard...pimps can celebrate halloween too! We already had christmas, we had too pimp halloween too!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

FYI: For all those who like glitter... I went to World Market today & they had all their Halloween stuff in. I picked up a few things. Purchased a super cute glitter cauldron with flames to put candy in. It's about 12 inches tall, not big enough to fill for trick or treaters but nice enough to put out on the table.










And a black cat glitter bucket (it has a handle)...I love that vintage look.

View attachment 12411


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Anyone that IS interested ROSS Dress For Less has pretty awesome glittery skeleton and spider candle holders.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Halloweenie1 said:


> FYI: For all those who like glitter... I went to World Market today & they had all their Halloween stuff in. I picked up a few things. Purchased a super cute glitter cauldron with flames to put candy in. It's about 12 inches tall, not big enough to fill for trick or treaters but nice enough to put out on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*AAAAHHHHH I love this!!! I wonder if we have those here by me??? *


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Cost Plus World Market store locator: http://www.worldmarket.com/storeLoc...y1dLnv8l21Nn!690482526?ab=StoreLocator_Header


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

I love glitter stuff! But I only use these items on my mantel display and in the powder room.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Of course I had to chime in *



LOL!! Of course I thought about you *IMMEDIATELY* when I saw this thread!!!

And knew that you couldn't refrain from commenting.....


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

MHooch said:


> LOL!! Of course I thought about you *IMMEDIATELY* when I saw this thread!!!
> 
> And knew that you couldn't refrain from commenting.....


Amen! Of course she would be here!! I was amazed it wasn't on the first page!!

Personally, I like the glitter - sparingly. And of course only for inside. I agree it is a chick thing and a Martha Stewart thing - but to some people it makes Halloween more accessible and I'm ALL FOR that!! If that's their baby step into Halloween decorating then FANTASTIC!!


----------



## DJ Lantz (Apr 2, 2010)

I think the glittery skeletons look kind of cool. I don't own any glittery stuff, but it doesn't really bug me. Now if they start coming out with glittery severed arms or Jason's hockey mask with glitter, then I think they will have gone too far.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

I just hung out at Shopko and watched all the new Halloween come out of the boxes...I promise you I could smell apple cider. Anyways for all you glitter lovers...(Spookilicious this means you) The shelves were brimming. Glitter pumpkins, cats, skulls, bag or bones and much more. Also its all 40 percent off right now.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

ooooh, Shopko...yet another store that I miss. I actually worked for the store that it used to be (Jacks Discount) back in my high school days. That was THE place for Halloween back then. 

I got a kick out of the glittered Jason's hockey mask comment, that made my day!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

trentsketch said:


> Home Goods has rather large (3 feet, maybe) inexpensive glittered skeletons in pink, green, and gold that I want.


Oh man, I didn't even think about Home Goods having H'ween stuff!! I saw the green glittery skeletons in a catalog somewhere & my shiny/glitter loving daughter fell in love with it. I think I need to get one!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

lisa48317 said:


> Oh man, I didn't even think about Home Goods having H'ween stuff!! I saw the green glittery skeletons in a catalog somewhere & my shiny/glitter loving daughter fell in love with it. I think I need to get one!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't mind glitter, not for out side , and I mostly do that, I would use it inside though, but I am just starting the indoor decorating. i also agree, if it gets more people buying and in to halloween, the better for all of us!


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

Glitter is the herpes of crafts....once you get it on yourself, it never comes off.....

(Btw this was being discussed on another thread that was about twilight and ended up being about glitter....go figure...but I said the same thing there....it's a timeless truth)


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

halloween71 said:


> We are not their target audience as most of us build our own props.


This.

I like some of it, but it would be inside decor. 

You also have to be able to look at something & see what it _could be_ not what it is. So some of those glitter things could be de-glittered & "re-imagined" into something more scary, especially if they're on sale!!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


>


*I love this guy!!!*

I saw these at Home Goods here. Very neat. I was'nt sure I wanted to do a complete theme of lime green though. They now have a white iridescent one....I might have to get him. It would look great in the hallway.

*Thanks for posting!*  *H1*


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Here's one of my glittery displays. I just put it up last night. Still needs some tweaking and once I get the cobwebs up, it will help fill in some of the bare spots. Next up, the glittery powder room - LOL!!


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

I did buy a few of the small glitter covered skulls at the dollar tree. My thought was to set them at the base of some of the tombstones. I figure with the strobe light hitting them they may look pretty good. If they look too girly I will just pluck them out. I figure the shine may be kinda nice in the dark.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

pmpknqueen said:


> Glitter is the herpes of crafts....once you get it on yourself, it never comes off.....
> 
> (Btw this was being discussed on another thread that was about twilight and ended up being about glitter....go figure...but I said the same thing there....it's a timeless truth)



O . . . M . . . G !!! The herpes of crafts, bwahahahahahahaaaa!


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

I like your idea, Terri. I bought two of those large black glittery skulls on sale that Kohl's sold last year, but had no idea where I would try to use them. Your idea sounds like just the thing. Thanks!


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

The only way Glitter would be cool is if it got in the eye & you flipped your car driving home & cought on fire walked out of the flames like Micheal Myers & became a ghost.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

It's all just so_ fan-tab-u-lous!_


----------



## DoctorGrim (Oct 18, 2007)

tuck said:


> I blame the Twilight series....don't they glitter???


Personally I blame Twilight for many of societies ills.

Don't get me started on the characters that turn into big corgis at will.


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

SheBear1~I don't know why but I just feel like the glitter w/strobes would look decent. For us the dark can overwhelm our graveyard and I am hoping that the little flash from the skulls will catch the eye.


----------



## Azrielle (Aug 24, 2009)

I like the black glittered items, I have bought a few to add into my decor. I like the shimmer against LED lights...
This tree has glitter on it and the purple lights just look awesome with it!


----------



## SmartisSexy (Oct 14, 2009)

I have noticed glitter all over everything this year, Hobby Lobby is a major offender lol.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Azrielle said:


> I like the black glittered items, I have bought a few to add into my decor. I like the shimmer against LED lights...
> This tree has glitter on it and the purple lights just look awesome with it!


Love that tree.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

They killed all the fairys and had a surplus of glitter.


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

RCIAG said:


> This.
> 
> I like some of it, but it would be inside decor.
> 
> You also have to be able to look at something & see what it _could be_ not what it is. So some of those glitter things could be de-glittered & "re-imagined" into something more scary, especially if they're on sale!!


I agree.....cause I usually like to think of my inside decor as being not so much "scary" as spooky/cute kinda....my outside decor is much more realistic and scary.

And also true about looking at something and thinking what you could do with it.

I mean, just the other day my sister and I were shopping for clothing for her to make a Mrs. Lovett costume for this year and we had no luck finding a dress until we were at a thrift store and saw an old window curtain and she was like, "this is the dress!!" We both could see how it could work. Her husband however didn't get it...he was like..."this is your dress?!" lol


----------



## Warlord Blade (Sep 27, 2009)

My wife and I like the black glitter skulls and skellies because it could be made to look like it's been through super high heat or something - fried to a sparkly crisp if you will.

Other than black I'm not a big fan, and like others have said I REALLY hate how it gets all over everything!


----------



## Ryadread (Oct 24, 2006)

I love all things scary & gory for Halloween, It is what I am known for. My Halloween parties are a dark & frightful event!! However this year I was at a bit of a loss. Instead of throwing our Annual Halloween bash, this time I'm organizing a huge Masquerade Ball fundraiser to help raise money for a non-profit charity. 

It will be held on Oct. 17th & because I'm the chair person, Halloween will be the underlying theme of course!

It's a Ball....A Masquerade Ball...what am I to do?! How could I make this event formal yet slightly dark & Halloween? The answer: GLITTER!!!!!!!!!

Thank you Mr. Glittery Skull who now comes in Black, Silver AND Purple (magically the theme colors of the event)

This one time (Yes spookalicious Mama...one time ) I am HAPPY for the glittering of Halloween. It has helped me to create decor that is not TOO cutesy, still dark & mysterious...yet can be worked into a formal setting.

Have I conquered yet a "Different" kind of dark Halloween? I think it's safe to say that yes, yes I have. There is a place for everything, gory or glittery. May just need the right event. 

Martha Stewart move over....

Happy Haunting!
~Rya


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Ryadread said:


> This one time (Yes spookalicious Mama...one time ) I am HAPPY for the glittering of Halloween. It has helped me to create decor that is not TOO cutesy, still dark & mysterious...yet can be worked into a formal setting.
> 
> Have I conquered yet a "Different" kind of dark Halloween? I think it's safe to say that yes, yes I have. There is a place for everything, gory or glittery. May just need the right event.
> 
> ...


*One time??? I'll take it  Good for you for being able to see that glitter is not all bad *


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

The Red Hallows said:


> They killed all the fairys and had a surplus of glitter.




GASP!


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

GiggleFairy said:


> GASP!


haha don't worry...i don't think it's the fairies they killed....i wanna think it's all the twilight vampires...they've got enough glitter to supply the world i'd think haha


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Azrielle said:


> I like the black glittered items, I have bought a few to add into my decor. I like the shimmer against LED lights...
> This tree has glitter on it and the purple lights just look awesome with it!


*I like this tree! nice display....I saw glittered pumpkins at Home Goods in purple and silver that would match this perfectly.*



mommyto3 said:


> Here's one of my glittery displays. I just put it up last night. Still needs some tweaking and once I get the cobwebs up, it will help fill in some of the bare spots. Next up, the glittery powder room - LOL!!


*Nice job! ...again I really like the tree.....something about trees, I might have to go buy one, now.* * H1*


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

tuck said:


> I blame the Twilight series....don't they glitter???


*bloody Twilight! VAMPIRES. DO. NOT. SPARKLE!*


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

I saw these cute glitter spiders at Michael's, I think they will be great to add to a few of my centerpieces. They have clips on the back, so you could wear them in your hair or on a hat.










I thought this was a nice way to decorate, incorporating touches of glitter....I might have to try something like this for my front door.










Wreath Idea: Take small glitter skulls and hot glue them to a wreath base. Fitting them very close together, (like the glitter shapes in the pic). I think I saw small ones ( 1 inch to 1 1/2 inch) at Target/Michael's? 

*Anyway just some ideas.... The glitter is inspiring me.*  *H1*


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Walmart has some nice small glitter spiders.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Halloweenie1 said:


> I saw these cute glitter spiders at Michael's, I think they will be great to add to a few of my centerpieces. They have clips on the back, so you could wear them in your hair or on a hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the spiders and the web.


----------



## sugarskull (Sep 8, 2010)

I bought the little glitter spiders from walmart to use on my dinner table .Too much glitter is not only tacky, but messy. But I do have a special place in my heart for glitter skulls. Maybe cus I'm a girl....


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Halloweenie1 - I saw those at Michaels and got some spiders to update my wreath this year. At my Michael's they also had small feathered glittered owls in that same section. I had to add the purple one to my wreath as well!! The clips attached really help.


----------



## natoween (Sep 15, 2010)

If you like the scary stuff, www.horrordecor.com has some unexpected finds. 

Although, I too, like the glittery stuff.

www.natoween.wordpress.com


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

`It got me. I have been infected! I must have brushed up against some glitter, in some store, somewhere. I was just fine until I got into the 99 Cents Only store the second time, and then it hit. My hand went straight for this silver skull with the adorable glitter mouse hanging out of the eye, and it just wouldn't let go! What's happening to meeeee? (LOL) 










I'm done though.  No more glitter for me. Unless I find more mice. Did I say that out loud?


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

It's ok LairMistress.....just go with the flow (of glitter)....aaahhh, see now doesn't that feel better? LOL!!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

i asked the same question over the weekend! WTF?! i don't like it! my mom says that maybe it would look good under proper spooky lighting.


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

witchiepoo said:


> *bloody Twilight! VAMPIRES. DO. NOT. SPARKLE!*












Nuff said haha


----------



## Veckah (Apr 5, 2010)

pmpknqueen said:


> Nuff said haha


OH YESSSSSSSSSSS!

And on THAT note...










Sorry /hyjack


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I so want to "like" the above images...we need to be able to "like" responses as well as original posts.  One of the things I went to look at, at the 99 Cents Only store, was the glittered skulls that I thought I remembered seeing there. I was either mistaken, or they were all gone...they only had sequined skulls this time. It's still OK to hate sequins, isn't it?


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

LairMistress said:


> I so want to "like" the above images...we need to be able to "like" responses as well as original posts.  One of the things I went to look at, at the 99 Cents Only store, was the glittered skulls that I thought I remembered seeing there. I was either mistaken, or they were all gone...they only had sequined skulls this time. It's still OK to hate sequins, isn't it?


I think I hate sequins MORE. I mean.....I like glitter alright on some things...but sequins is the worst serious


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

Veckah said:


> OH YESSSSSSSSSSS!
> 
> And on THAT note...
> 
> ...


And yes....he really is the only man permitted to sparkle lol


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

LOL! This thread is sooo funny! Glitz and glamour of Halloween!


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

mommyto3 said:


> Here's one of my glittery displays. I just put it up last night. Still needs some tweaking and once I get the cobwebs up, it will help fill in some of the bare spots. Next up, the glittery powder room - LOL!!



I love your display!It's not tacky looking or anything.I especially like the purple cup in the middle and the tree.See glitter can work IF done right!The only glittery thing's I have are a few of the tombstones figures with a small amount of glitter on them that I got from Dollar Tree.I wouldn't buy the purplish/pinkish styrofoam skulls though.Although the black and white ones are ok though.Where did you purchase your items?


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

mommyto3 said:


> Halloweenie1 - I saw those at Michaels and got some spiders to update my wreath this year. At my Michael's they also had small feathered glittered owls in that same section. I had to add the purple one to my wreath as well!! The clips attached really help.



Sounds cool.....I will have to look for the owls, I have'nt seen them....Please post some pics of your wreath, when you have a chance. Would love to see it.
*Thanks!*  *H1*


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

Veckah said:


> OH YESSSSSSSSSSS!
> 
> And on THAT note...
> 
> ...


LOL! I actually DO have wig like that. I wore that wig MANY Halloweens ago when I did a rocker / Hammond organ repairman act.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

You guys are funny. Yes Vampires DO NOT sparkle. Just the twilight. =} I dont care if there is glitter there or not. But I do have to admit if i see sparkle, I am pretty much "OOOOH SPRAKLES!!!" I do have 3 glitter skull heads that my son made me pick up at the Dollar Tree. No I did not complain, because I didnt mind them at all.
Now that standing glitter skeletony thingy.... I WANT ONE!! LOL!


----------



## SpookySarah (Jul 4, 2008)

I think all the glitter decor is directed at me....I really wanted to have a Halloween party that was a Haunted Disco last year, and al this crazy glittery neon stuff would've been perfect for it!


----------



## ghostuponthefloor (Aug 19, 2009)

tuck said:


> I blame the Twilight series....don't they glitter???



I wouldn't be surprised if some of this does come from marketing ideas because of the Twilight series....

I'm not a fan, either. Yes, it has it's place and I think I have one or two things which incorporate glitter... but this year there is too much out there all over the place.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Guys. I figured it out. That evil Martha Stewart is behind the glitter!!!! Check this out:
http://www.marthastewart.com/photogallery/halloween-skeletons-and-skulls


I knew I didn't like her!


----------

